# VGA Switchbox



## Craggles_ (Nov 10, 2007)

I've only got the one monitor with a p.c and a 360 - so i bought this,http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002MTX3SS/ref=ox_ya_oh_product; this being a VGA switch box for my 360 with a VGA cable and my normal p.c. However when I plugged it all in the quality on my regular monitor was really really bad - the whites were creamy the blacks were leaking. I've looked around and a lot of people have suggested better quality cables are key - however I don't want to send 4 times the price of that box just on cables. Currently I have 2 cables, a chunky black one with gold plated ends and a cable that I think I got with my very old p.c. Both cables normally work absolutely brilliantly and are on par with one and other - however when going through that box everything goes wrong. I also dropped the box at one point, so what should I do? Do I assume it's the box or the cables?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> I also dropped the box at one point.


Do you mean you physically dropped it onto the floor? 
1) Check the cable ends for broken/bent pins. There should be 3 rows of 5.
2) Take the box out of the circuit. If video is good, you have your answer.


----------



## Craggles_ (Nov 10, 2007)

I'll get a vga female to female coupler to test.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> I'll get a vga female to female coupler to test.



Just check each cable individually.


----------



## Craggles_ (Nov 10, 2007)

Each cable seperately works equal fine - in series they cause the problem. It's definitely the cables I'm using. Any ideas what sort of cables I should buy where this won't happen?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Your problem may not just be the cables, which are fine in normal use, but also the fact that you have extended the distance that the signal must travel . I have had the same problem on an old mechanical VGA switcher. My cure was to replace it with a good quality electronic KVM and reasonably good cables.

I just decided to check the device in your link .. it's the same type that I have but no longer use! I figure that you have cable length problems rather like I had. It's not the box but the overall length!


----------



## Craggles_ (Nov 10, 2007)

I sussed very much the same - that's why I'm trying to find short good quality cables. I don't want to spend too much on them to find out they don't do the job so I'm gonna take my gear down to the local computer shop.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

it'll be cheaper getting a proper KVM that accepts your monitor cable / Keyboard / mouse and has it's own VGA / Keyboard / Mouse outputs 

something like this 

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=35394


----------



## Craggles_ (Nov 10, 2007)

My monitor signal is a DVI adapted to a vga - would that cause any problems?
Also thanks for the help so far


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It shouldn't make any difference since it is just an analogue switch inside passing signals through from source to destination. It's not something that I have tried though I could if you can tell me whether you are going from DVI on your Graphics card to VGA input or viceversa. I have a few few KVM's here ( 2 are similar to the one I showed you, but without audio) whilst a 3rd is a 4 port Belkin. All are VGA connectors and I have graphics cards with DVI out plus a monitor with VGA/DVI in. So I sjopuld be able to see if there is any difference or quality loss using them.


----------



## Craggles_ (Nov 10, 2007)

gfx card through a dvi converter through the vga into my vga monitor.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

sorry, since I haven't fully understood .. you are using the DVI output from your graphics card with a DVI - VGA adapter then through to the switchbox and using the VGA connector on your monitor ??

I'll give it a try .. and report back later on


----------



## Craggles_ (Nov 10, 2007)

That's exactly it keep me posted


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I see NO PROBLEM with Graphics Card > DVI out, through adapter to VGA, > KVM to VGA input on Monitor 

Works fine here at my place


----------



## Craggles_ (Nov 10, 2007)

Perfect thank you, I'll get onto ordering that kvm


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

let me know how you get on .. there is NO reason why it shouldn't work, but ASK the place where you are purchasing from so that you are quite sure. You also have an edge over Murphy then, who might be watching for any simple misshap to prove his point :grin:


----------



## Craggles_ (Nov 10, 2007)

I treated myself to an early christmas present and bought a new monitor. A monitor with 2 in ports. 1 dvi and one vga - perfect for my needs. Very happy with it.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

hmm .. that was a solution that we hadn't discussed .. :laugh:

Have fun & enjoy :wave:


----------

